# scared and no one knows what is wrong...



## nelyanaphonexia (Aug 29, 2008)

Four years ago I had the most severe illness of my life. I was hospitalized for weeks with severe food poisoning (that is a completely different story for another time, it includes why colleges should be reprimanded for not properly heating/cooling food and other assorted violations like serving spoiled food etc.) and also ended up with a herniated disc in my lower back and severe back pain from the spasming muscles around the disc. I was put on about seven different pills to help with the food poisoning and back problems including three antibiotics, three different muscle relaxants (they found out the hard way I can't have codeine) and a steroid, that also had a severe and adverse effect on me (tremors, nausea, etc)

Since then, I can eat almost nothing without getting sick. (some veggies and fruits are fine and of course water) At first I thought it was the trauma from being so sick from food. But, after a while, I realized that it has to be something else. I have been to doctors, allergists and all of them say there is definitely something wrong with me and my digestive system, but they have no idea what it is.

I've had doctors shrug me off and tell me to keep living my life and to just 'deal' with food making me sick, like they don't believe me. (throwing up, chills, nausea, headaches, neck pain, some docs have told me my headaches are 'cluster' headaches, along with neurological imbalances) I had one doc chock it all up to stress. I have been under stress, but nothing constant for four years.

I really have no idea what to do. It seems after four years, I can't enjoy food because I feel sick after eating anything. Bread, pastas, tomatoes, sugar, and especially dairy (I have also been lactose intolerant my whole life) makes me miserable. I eat healthy, and I still feel bad. I have odd cravings for food, but if I eat what my body/mind want I get sick. It think my body is trying to tell me that it's not working properly by craving foods that I still get sick from. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I wish someone could recommend a good doctor or some sort of diet that might improve my system. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am at wicks end and have no idea what to do or where to turn.

My parents are also not supportive and just tell people that I'm intolerably 'picky'/'spoiled' and that I throw up food for attention. I have tried to tell them that the foods they can eat (they both have horrible diets since me and my brother have moved out) make me sick. The only person I can still turn to is my fiancé, because he has been with me for the past years and knows I'm not making anything up. He gets angry when another doctor blows me off says there is nothing wrong or just tells me he or she can't help. I just don't know what to do any more. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Any advice would be welcome.


----------



## rbella (Aug 29, 2008)

Have you asked about being checked for Celiac disease?


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Aug 29, 2008)

^^ nope. I thought it was a genetic disease?? My fiancé's grandfather and one of his aunts has it and they told me it was genetic and none of my family has it. I will mention it to my doc next time I go in for a check up.


----------



## rbella (Aug 29, 2008)

^^^I don't know if it fits your description, but I do know that those who have it are miserable.  I think it might be worth looking into.  Good luck to you!  I'm sorry you don't feel good.


----------



## NicksWifey (Aug 29, 2008)

From reading your entry, I was wondering about Celiac disease too. A former co-worker of mine had this disease and a lot of her symptoms remind me of what you say yours are. She could hardyl eat ANYTHING, I mean even a couple of french fries and she was running to the bathroom to relieve herself. It was awful. She also went from a size 16 down to a size 4 in NO TIME, it was scary.
I remeber she had a really good GI doctor who found out she had Celiac disease and was able to help her get on good medicine and a diet suited for her. I don't keep in touch with her anymore, but I know there are good doctors out there who won't turn you away and make you feel bad. 
It's not your fault hun!


----------



## DirtyHarriet (Aug 29, 2008)

I would also try to find a homeopathic doctor.  A friend of mine had a lot of digestive issues and a homeopathic doctor was able to help her out by just changing her diet.

Good Luck!


----------



## shootout (Aug 30, 2008)

If you do find out what's wrong, would you mind letting us know?
I go through something similar (though not nearly as severe) every once in a while. For a couple of weeks or up to a month I feel nauseous after eating, no matter what it is. And then suddenly it will go away and I feel better. 
Hope you get better soon!


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Aug 30, 2008)

^^ I will definitely post when I find out what is wrong. I have to find a doc. first tho. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Right now I'm feeling alright, but I'm on this diet of water, fruit puree and carrots. Heh, I've been thinking about becoming a Vegan who just doesn't eat any bread products.


----------



## ohnna-lee (Aug 30, 2008)

It is very likely you could be allergic to gluten (an allergy to flour). I had a girlfriend that experienced some of the same difficulties you mentioned. Don't feel bad the digestive system can be intolerable. On top of it she had IBS irritable bowel syndrome. Hope you find out what is wrong and can eat a little better very soon.


----------



## Sparxx (Jul 27, 2009)

did you ever figure out what was wrong? hopefully you've found a solution!


----------



## BEA2LS (Jul 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ohnna-lee* 

 
_It is very likely you could be allergic to gluten (an allergy to flour). I had a girlfriend that experienced some of the same difficulties you mentioned. Don't feel bad the digestive system can be intolerable. On top of it she had IBS irritable bowel syndrome. Hope you find out what is wrong and can eat a little better very soon._

 
that was my thought when reading this, too.


----------



## runninggirl05 (Jul 27, 2009)

i really think u should try looking for a naturopathic or homeopathic dr.. i really think they can help out with your situation and perscribe something other then medication to what you may have.. it is also a life style change.. which might be good for you.. i have alot of clients that practice reiki and natural things.. 

i hate anything that deals with drs and medicine.. so i go to a naturopathic dr.. and they are AMAZING!! i hope u can find out whats wrong!!!

good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## LeeleeBell (Jul 27, 2009)

First and foremost keep going to new doctors/specialists until one has a definitive answer for you. I have seen family members go through this: being told they aren't really sick and it's all in their minds....just because the doctors didn't have the ability to find the diagnosis. My mom struggled with a pain disorder that turned out to be polymyalgia...Can't tell you how many doctors assumed she was crazy. She finally found a doctor who cared enough to get to the answers, who had seen her illness before, and assured her she would be ok. And now that she's being treated with prednisone, she has never felt better. Having a diagnosis and treatment...feeling better, gave her a new lease on life. You HAVE to be your own advocate and don't let anyone get you down.

Go in with questions like if you have been tested for the following, and what the results said:

 Things that might cause your symptoms: Ulcers, Celiac disease, IBS, Crohn's Disease

Crohn's Disease -- familydoctor.org

Celiac Disease -- familydoctor.org

Peptic Ulcer Disease

Wish I could be of more help. Just want to say good luck and hang in there.
Hope you find your answers soon.


----------



## Dr_Girlfriend (Jul 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Have you asked about being checked for Celiac disease?_

 
I was thinking the exact same thing.  Gluten allergy that leads to an autoimmune disorder.  It's not always a genetic issue.


----------



## NatalieMT (Jul 28, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear of your health troubles, some of which I can relate to. Did you ever get anything sorted? I have IBS and Crohn's disease and my digestive system is also pretty messed up unfortunately. I am unlikely to think you have Crohn's since there is no mention of accompanying bowel issues, bleeding from the bowels, severe weight loss, abdominal pain, fever, joint problems etc. I have been on a lot of pills including muscle relaxants, morphine and steroids, usually prednisolone = not fun stuff I agree. I get an awful lot of pain after eating so I can understand how easy it is to be put off food for fear of what might happen after. My diet is very restricted anyway and sometimes when I really don't want to eat I revert to a special liquid mix for Crohn's called Elemental.

Like others have said if you haven't done anything already, I'd definitely try and see a specialist gastroenterologist, fight all you can to get an appointment, they're hopefully going to be the ones to have some answers for you or atleast can carry out more tests and rule different diagnosis in or out. They may even be able to refer you on to a dietician (mine at present is really lovely and very helpful too) who might help you with a food diary recording what foods equal what symptoms and then make suggestions on a particular diet to follow. You never know!


----------



## user19 (Jul 28, 2009)

I have IBS, and sometimes it can feel like food is totally against you, so I know how you feel.  Something I found that helps is drinking one Activia a day really helped me.  I don't even have to take my pills anymore as long as I drink Activia.  Some people say it doesn't work but it certainly worked for me.

Is it possible that you sort of expect to throw up and then make yourself anxious and then psychologically make yourself throw up because you think you probably will anyway?  I have severe anxiety (trust me, I turned down a trip to the UK because I can be such a nervous wreck sometimes) and I sometimes make myself so nervous I get sick or "have to go the bathroom" if you catch my drift.  It might be a psychologist that you need, and even if it isn't psychological it would probably make you feel better to talk to someone that you can see and who will at least pretend to care.  I find that just keeping a journal helps me feel better.


----------

